# Makeup to make eyebrows appear lighter?? Do you think I need to? (Updated Pic)



## ShesAFoxyLady (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi all,

I've recently grown in my eyebrows & had them reshaped but now I'm slightly worried that they may look too harsh with my mostly-platinum blonde hair (natural brunette underlay). My fiance thinks they look really nice, what do you think (will attach pics at the bottom of this post)?

If I _do_ need to do something about it, I would rather not have them lightened/bleached as I really like keeping my dark eyebrows/eyelashes/eyes. On the other hand, I don't want to darken my blonde either... Is there some kind of makeup I could use to make them appear slightly lighter??

Or am I worrying over nothing and should I just enjoy my new nicely-shaped brows?

The only other alternative I had thought of, apart from getting them shaped thinner or getting them lightened (neither which I really want to do), is to put some brunette streaks of some sort, around my face - to break up the harshness of the contrast (not sure I want to do this either tho....)

Please excuse the bad quality photos - I've just quickly used the webcam to take them - the colours aren't as accurate as I'd like & the pics have a reddish tint...


----------



## Margolicious (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Makeup to make eyebrows appear lighter?? Do I need too? (Pics added)*

I think they look fine from what I can see. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I'm sure someone with more experience can give you recs for make-up to lighten the color of the brow.


----------



## frocher (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Makeup to make eyebrows appear lighter?? Do I need too? (Pics added)*

.................


----------



## Brittni (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Makeup to make eyebrows appear lighter?? Do I need too? (Pics added)*

*shrugs* I've never been fond of extremely dark eyebrows and light hair...at all. On the other hand, you have to do what makes you happy. I'd like to hear ideas for lightening brows though w/o dying as well not that I need it but it's interesting! lol


----------



## ShesAFoxyLady (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Makeup to make eyebrows appear lighter?? Do I need too? (Pics added)*

Thanks all who've replied so far 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just want to get ppl's perspectives on it, as if it will look better with them lightened, I'll do that. 

But I just don't know if I'm worrying over nothing and giving myself more hassle (getting them lightened all the time)...

Here's a pic (again just off the webcam sorry) taken in slightly better light & with them not filled in so much...


----------



## user79 (Apr 16, 2008)

Honestly, the darkness of the brows makes your hair colour look sort of unnatural. I would either get the brows lightened a bit, or match the colour of your hair somewhat more to the brows. I think you would look stunning with darker hair.


----------



## ShesAFoxyLady (Apr 16, 2008)

Thanks for the honest opinions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... may have to go to a salon and see what they say. Don't want to change my hair colour, as I much prefer how I look with the blonde at the minute so probably best to get the brows lightened by a few shades... argh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Of course I'm not trying to look like a natural blonde anyway, as I have two tone hair as it is (was even more when I had my pink & purple stripes, lol) but I do think they may have to be lightened... hope its not too much hassle!

ETA - my fiance's going mad at me saying I mustn't change them, lol. I don't know what to do - can't make my mind up whether I like them or I don't. Then looking at this pic of Elisha Cuthbert has just reminded me how dark eyebrows & blonde hair can look nice too... argh, going to call into some of the salons tomorrow if I have time, and ask if anywhere does it & what they think...


----------



## Brittni (Apr 16, 2008)

She does look beautiful with darker brows and blonde hair but just remember that her hair color isn't even close to being as platinum blonde as yours is... Your fiance will get over it, lol, but you just have to do what you feel is right!


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 16, 2008)

with blonde hair you want your brows to be 1-2 shades darker than your hair.  if you do end up lightening your brows, which i think you should, be careful that they aren't lightened too much.  otherwise you bring on a whole other set of issues trying to make them look more natural.  ask around different salons and see what is the best option for you, not your fiance.


----------



## flowerhead (Apr 17, 2008)

i like light hair & dark eyebrows too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's a harsher look though


----------



## stacylynne (Apr 17, 2008)

I agree with Misschievous.
I would def. lighten the brows by a shade or 2 or go back to being a brunette.

Iv'e been blonde for 8-10 years & I recently went back to brunette & I love it


----------



## 1QTPie (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: Makeup to make eyebrows appear lighter?? Do I need too? (Pics added)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShesAFoxyLady* 

 
_Thanks all who've replied so far 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just want to get ppl's perspectives on it, as if it will look better with them lightened, I'll do that. 

But I just don't know if I'm worrying over nothing and giving myself more hassle (getting them lightened all the time)...

Here's a pic (again just off the webcam sorry) taken in slightly better light & with them not filled in so much...




_

 
This looks great. I think they were too harsh on the first post. 


As far as Elisha Cuthbert, Her hair has lowlites and tones, yours is a lot lighter than hers.  Her brows are also lighter than your by at least a shade.

I think this look above is terrific. Sometimes, if you get the right pencil you can color over your natural brown and make it look natural. Try that before bleaching.


----------



## Kuuipo (Apr 17, 2008)

You have very dark brown eyes , so its hard to make any shade but the deepest blonde look believable. To temporarily lighten brows without blleaching (i use this on people who are wearing wigs for a shoot or an event) cover the brow with a light coat of foundation, pencil in ashe blonde brow hair and use an ash blonde powder on top. Then I use brow gel or clear mascara to set it.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Apr 17, 2008)

I noticed that you have a darker color on the bottom half of your hair; perhaps if you added a bit more of that color throughout the top, it would help.

I agree with not really feeling the bright hair with dark brows, but if it is what YOU like, that's what really matters.


----------



## dominichulinda (Apr 19, 2008)

you know what I do sometimes...I take a mascara (I'm using lash tint by neutrogena) ..and I brush it on my eyebrows and gives them a tint of color..and my eyebrows don't bug or anything...I know I have like a really!!! light brown...it almost look reddish brown mascara from maxfactor you can do the same thing..since it looks pretty close to your eyebrows.


----------



## jin1022000 (Apr 24, 2008)

Oh~ You need something thats called 'eyebrow coloring wand'... it works like a brown mascara, except its specialized for eyebrow. This is the product I use, VERY GOOD!:

http://www.jpmon.com/dp/prodimg/2006...-407325-LL.JPG (around $10 USD)


----------



## versace (Apr 25, 2008)

im blonde and my hair is naturally black,so are my eyebrows.but i made them thinner so im happy that way.have you thought about that and maybe having blonde hair,but not platinum??more like golden color.
on the third pic your brows look much better


----------



## versace (Apr 25, 2008)

actually third pic is wwwaaay better


----------



## versace (Apr 25, 2008)

oh and sometimes pressed powder that falls on my brows during aplication makes them lighter..i know it sounds weird


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Apr 27, 2008)

*leave them natural, darker brows define ur eyes way too much plus they add sexiness to ur overall look and liner/shadow stands out better underneath them, u wont like them blonde*


----------

